# How do you deal with anxiety?



## ashk36 (Feb 28, 2009)

I never used to have any anxiety problems, and I honestly can't pinpoint what started it in the first place. I was having bad panic attacks earlier last year, to the point where I'd feel like I needed to go to the hospital. I didn't because eventually I'd chill out, but man is it a scary feeling.

Living with my bf, we don't go out much and when we do it's almost always together. I've found that now when I plan on going out without him, I get super nervous. I start feeling sick to my stomach, can't eat, I just feel really "off." Especially if it's something I've been planning on, I'll feel weird all day long and then it gets worse once I get home and am about to start getting ready. Does anyone have any tips to help deal with anxiety? What do you do when you're feeling nervous about something?


----------



## lulabelle (Feb 28, 2009)

are you able to pinpoint if there is something specific causing you to feel anxious?  are you worried about your own safety?  your boyfriend cheating? spending too much money?  if you are able to identify the underlying issue (which can be really tough, and honestly there doesn't even have to be a specific reason or concern) then you can address the specific issue.
however if you can't determine an specific contributing factor, here's some things that I do to help me manage my anxiety.

I do a LOT of positive self-talk.  

I acknowledge to myself what I am feeling, but then reflect on how realistic my worries are, what I need to do to make me feel better, what my exit-strategies will be if I need to get out.

I try to feel as prepared as possible in case I feel too overwhelmed and need to leave (often just this will make me feel 100% better, like making sure I have enough money to get me home in a cab, do phone check-ins with someone) or determine a reward for myself if I push myself through a challenging situation (nothing is more encouraging than a bright lippie at the end of a dark tunnel!)

I also review lots of wonderful things about myself - whether it be accomplishments in my life, past challenges I have overcome or even if my makeup looks good!

I also sometimes come up with a mantra that I keep saying over and over to myself (like "I will overcome this" "I am interesting" "I am having so much fun" or something lame like that!).  when I do that, i'm really just faking it until I make it!  but i've found that it gives me the boost I need.

If you're finding your anxiety is interfering with your ability to enjoy/engage in your daily life, you need to speak with your doctor because your anxiety may be too much to overcome on your own (which is perfectly okay btw!)

oh and talk talk talk (and not just to yourself) about your worries and how you are feeling.  even if it's just to us here on specktra!!!

HTH and good luck!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont get panic attacks often, but when i do they're really really bad. i usually have one a yearish. i deal with it by crying until i fall asleep....

I do have a lot of anxiety normally. i basically freak out a bit and cry. it hasnt been so bad lately though.

if you anxiety is making you rearrange your life, i would seek professional help. i know a guy on anti anxiety meds, theyve helped him alot.

good luck.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 28, 2009)

Meds.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the same problem so I sympathize with you alot. The only difference is that I also have IBS and it only comes around with anxiety. My doctor is thinking about putting me on meds but for now she just suggests that I go out somewhere everyday, even if it is just outside walking or to the grocery store. It is hard to figure out what exactly about going out or being around people that triggers my anxiety. I have had it on and off since high school. I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd suggest if you can maybe go see a therapist or a doctor for it? You may or may not need meds but they can help you learn how to handle and manage the anxiety problem better by yourself (I hope that makes sense?).


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had anxiety for as long as I remember (though I didn't know it was called that until like last year) and it's tough...I know this probably isn't the best but I usually just brush it off and live with it. I don't want to feel like I need professional help or meds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When anxiety comes, I space out, hyperventilate, cry..whatever it takes to get it out of me. If you feel like your anxiety is REALLY bad, then maybe you should talk to a doctor about it. 

grr..just talking about anxiety makes me anxious lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

i get like this and it's horrible. with me it's usually to do with work. for example i'm off this week and i'm getting paranoid something will go wrong or that somebody will winge at me when i get back about something - i've currently got stomach cramps, toliet issues(!) and generaly feeling unstelled.

i try and keep those rescue remedy drops near me or in a bag. they tend to calm me down. also i think that trying to tell yourself that you're being silly and that things will be fine. plus sometimes i tell myself if things happen they happen. try and find a solution to whatever you're worried about (no matter how unrealistic is it) because then at least you find comfort in knowing that you know the answer to an issue if something were to happen.


----------



## User38 (Mar 1, 2009)

OY.. I have been on a constant anxiety attack since I got out of hospital. I was given meds.. 2mg of rivotril, but I take it when I feel really anxious and usually only 1/2 or 1 mg.  I don't like to take anything but nothing seems to help now -- not meditation, not yoga, not excercise or even makeup.  I know it is a condition which can occur after hospitalization but it sucketh.  I think if anyone is in a situation or living with someone which cause you anxiety, one should try to determine what causes the anxiety (my case is different since it is due to my back injury and meds).... a warm shower followed by a cool one is my nightime way of relaxing though... and then some prayer


----------



## User38 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I've had anxiety for as long as I remember (though I didn't know it was called that until like last year) and it's tough...I know this probably isn't the best but I usually just brush it off and live with it. I don't want to feel like I need professional help or meds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When anxiety comes, I space out, hyperventilate, cry..whatever it takes to get it out of me. If you feel like your anxiety is REALLY bad, then maybe you should talk to a doctor about it. 

grr..just talking about anxiety makes me anxious lol_

 

LOL.. you made me laugh.. just talking about it makes me anxious too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Curse people out!


----------



## user19 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have really bad anxiety too.  I just try to breathe, think positive thoughts, and go outside for fresh air, especially if it's cold out.  Cold air seems to help for some reason.  I used to be on medication for it, but I stopped taking it because I wanted to deal with it on my own.  Maybe your could get to the root of why you feel so anxious and try to resolve the cause.  Bring some positivity into your life, like get a pet or put some nice flowers in a vase in your house.  Whatever works.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 3, 2009)

I have really bad anxiety.  I'm constantly thinking and sometimes it manifests into a panic attack.  After speaking with a doctor, she first gave me Xanax.  However, she said that it was very habit forming and thought I would do better on another med.  So I'm currently using Clonapin on an as needed basis.  

On any anxiety medication, you should use it first when you have nowhere to go.  All the anxiety meds I have tried have made me sleepy.  Especially with Clonapin if I take a larger dose which I need sometimes.  I usually end up sleep for 2 to 3 hours.  But when I wake up, I am pretty low on the anxiety level.  

I took a two hour nap with the Clonapin on Saturday and because of that I was able to go to a dinner party where I only knew 2 people (who I'm not that close to).  Then we went to see a jazz band where the saxophonist proceeded to serenade me.  That would have put my anxiety through the roof normally with all those people looking at me, but it was fairly minimal.

So if your anxiety is really bad and you are not able to control it through meditation or deep breathing, I would look into speaking with a therapist first.  They may be able to help you with controlling your anxiety and getting to the root of the problem.  If it still is not working, they will probably recommend you to a psychiatrist for help with meds.

Let's remember meds are not always the answer and should be used as a last resort.  Hope I helped and gave you some good information.


----------



## Tia (Mar 3, 2009)

BETA BLOCKERS! I had panic attacks all through grade twelve last year and was not eating anything. Nothing would go down, it was ridiculous (I got very sick in the process). 

Beta blockers actually "block" the nervous signals to your heart, calming you down in around 20 minutes. Simply google it. There are no horrible side effects (except if I took more than usual I might get a bit depressed and tired/lethargic)---they are wonderful little things. Heck, musicians take them to calm down before a performance sometimes.

I still keep them on hand for school anxieties and those terrible stressful weeks when my heart will just start pounding maniacally. 

Ask your doctor, they'll prescribe it, and you'll feel so much better! After a while your body starts to get used to not having the panic attacks and you can start taking less and less. I user my beta blockers maybe once a month now, compared to last year where I was taking one every day (sometimes two). 

They're much better than harsh medications! 
Also lavender oil is very calming, same with peppermint and whatnot. There's natural "stay calm" tablets as well, but I think the b-blockers are much quicker and last longer than the natural medication.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2009)

I take Klonopin for my anxiety and i've found its gone away alot.


----------



## Tia (Mar 5, 2009)

Update on the beta blocker! My mom's friend who has an abusive alcoholic husband was not eating or sleeping because of anxiety (and is now running from him)----we told her to ask her doctor for beta blockers, and they've worked like a charm! She's so much more at ease and is sleeping well at night. Just adding some info!


----------



## star25 (Mar 5, 2009)

What exactly does anxiety/panic attack feel like? Is it usually based on something irrational?

I constantly feel stressed out, and last Friday I woke up with chest pains and spent the whole day on the verge of tears.  It felt like it would never go away, and I ended up canceling my plans that weekend.

I have my reasons tho, mainly work and life in general right now.. a lot of things are "up in the air"  so to speak, and I think the control freak in me wants everything to just settle.

I'm no stranger to stress, but even when I was in uni and stressed over workloads, I never ever felt like THAT. It was such a horrible, awful feeling.

Even now I still feel uneasy.. so I'm thinking I might actually have anxiety.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 5, 2009)

I get anxiety when I think about how close graduation is!! Eeek! I'm graduating from college in June. I go to school in Southern Ca. and my family is from San Francisco. However, I want to continue to live in SoCal but because of the bad economy, my parents insist that I go home to save some money on rent/food and whatnot. I really don't want to go home so that is why I am applying to all these jobs. Hopefully I can get one soon so I can stay here. I feel like I'm 12 again when I go home because my mom babies me and makes me feel helpless. The thought of moving back home and having to abide to all my parents' rules physically makes me sick to my stomach. I neeeed my freedom. After getting a taste of it, I don't want to give it up. Don't get me wrong, I love my parents but only in small doses. I have been on my own for a couple years now and I have never felt more confident in myself. Plus, my boyfriend lives in San Diego so I don't want to leave here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you do feel anxiety, just try to talk to your friends about it because I know it sure helps me. I try to think of the pros and cons of the situation and it helps me organize my thoughts. Good luck!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 13, 2009)

I've dealt with anxiety for a really long time and I recently came off of a medication that made my anxiety 10000x worse. I was taking Ativan to stop my anxiety attacks when they were happening (and I still do once in a while) but to help calm me down I practise breathing exercises and I find that reading the Tao Te Ching (there are many different translations, I have a few hardcopies of it, I LOVE it) and it helps to ground me!


----------

